# eklige Würmer...



## unicorn (20. Juni 2008)

hallo,
wir haben am letzten WE endlich unseren Teich nach 2 Jahren fertiggestellt.
Seit Sonntag ist Wasser drin und es wird von Tag zu Tag schöner.
Vorhin habe ich wieder einige Pflanzen einsetzen wollen und sehe plötzlich *überall*am oberen Teichrand __ Würmer sitzen und daneben zig Eier oder was immer das ist. Beim Versuch die Würmer zu entfernen, saugen die sich an der Folie fest oder beißen sich fest - ich weiß nicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für Viecher sind und wo die herkommen??







[/IMG]


----------



## kleinmolli70 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

__ blutegel ???


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

hab ich auch schon gedacht - aber die sind doch schwarz....muß ich mal googeln


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

die Babys meiner __ Nacktschnecken im Garten sehen genauso aus und sind so 2-3cm groß, welche ca. Größe haben deine würmchen ?


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

die sind ca. 2 cm groß

ich hab hier was gefunden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Bild:Blutegel_db.jpg&filetimestamp=20050705180214

wenn das wirklich __ Blutegel sind dann kann man ja gar nicht mehr darin baden?! :?


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Servus Manuela

Das könnten Köcherfliegenlarfen in sehr jungen Stadium sein.

Ps.: Bitte Bilder nur als Attachment einstellen (wie es geht kannst in meiner Signatur nachlesen)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

  .... am besten vor dem Baden ein großes blutiges Stück Steak reinlegen  - dann sind die __ Blutegel alle da drauf und du kannst sie rausnehmen und baden ... - du kannst sie natürlich auch so alle 3 Tage füttern und dann den Naturheilern verkaufen .... sind echt gut für den Körper die kleinen Sauger


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Hi,

ich denke die "Würmer" sind Kriebelmückenlarven. Und die lieben sauberes Wasser!


----------



## unicorn (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Da die Viecher aber durchsichtig sind, gehe ich davon aus dass ich das mit dem blutigen Steak machen muß (wie eklig!)

wir haben sie jetzt erstmal rundherum mit nem Handfeger abgemacht.
Wahrscheinlich gestern mit den neuen Pflanzen eingeschleppt...den Typen werd ich mal anschreiben ;-)

und sorry für das große Bild - das nächstemal mach ich´s besser!


----------



## AxelU (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Hallo Manuela,

egal, was es ist, es ist halt Leben und gehört zum Teich. Lass Dich hier nicht veräppeln ud vor allen Dingen, fege die Würmer nicht weg. Für Fische, __ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Käfer usw. ist es wertvolles und notwendiges Futter.

Einen Teich ohne Kleinlebewesen gibt es nicht und wenn doch, dann ist er steril und/oder vergifftet und gibt es auch keine höheren Tiere.

Axel


----------



## hansel (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Hallo Manuela,

ich schliesse mich der Meinung von Christine an .

Bitte beachte den Abschnitt " Larvalentwicklung " bezgl. der Wasserqualität.

Bei mir finden sich diese Tiere zu Hunderten in den Überlaufrohren zwischen den einzelnen Filterkammern, weil hier die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit am höchsten ist, ich habe sie aber auch im Zulauf von der Pumpe gefunden.

Die Tiere auf dem Foto sind ca. 12 mm lang.


----------



## Teichfutzi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Wieso hält sich eigentlich noch die weitverbreitete Meinung, in Wasser mit Blutegeln könnte man nicht baden  Die sind nicht schädlich, und wenn die einem ein bischen Blut abzwacken, können sie doch ruhig! Und wie schon erwähnt, werden die auch in der Heilkunde eingesetzt, also ist es warscheinlich sogar noch gut für den Körper...


----------



## flohkrebs (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

hallo!

Benjamin, eigentlich teile ich deine Meinung!!
trotzdem eine kleine Frage  
tut das auch nicht weh?

na ja, ich hatte noch nie das Vergnügen...   

liebe Grüsse!


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Also - mal davon abgesehen, das auf dem Foto keine __ Blutegel zu sehen sind...

In der Medizin eingesetzte Blutegel werden extra zu diesem Zweck gezüchtet und auch nur einmal eingesetzt. Eine Mehrfachverwendung ist hier ausgeschlossen. In freier Wildbahn weiß Du nicht, an wem oder was dieser __ Egel vorher hing und mit was Du Dich vielleicht inifizieren könntest. Ich weiß nicht, ob mir das gefallen würde...

Aber mal davon abgesehen, gibt es viele verschiedene Egelarten und nicht alle haben Appetit auf strampelnde Zweibeiner


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

*lach* Christine - das beruhigt mich ja dann.
Und Axel hat ja Recht wenn er sagt, die gehören dazu.
Nur wenn der gesamte Rand voll ist damit, dann ist es nicht so angenehm. Ich werde in Zukunft alles drin lassen was sich bewegt....auch diese schwarzen __ Käfer, die mit dem Hinterteil atmen und angeblich Fische anknabbern sollen. Wir haben ja keine Fische ;-)


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*



			
				flohkrebs schrieb:
			
		

> trotzdem eine kleine Frage
> tut das auch nicht weh?



Ich kann dich beruhigen: Ich hatte schon sehr oft __ Blutegel die mich angeknabbert haben und ich hab nichts gemerkt


----------



## Schnegge (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Hallo Unicorn,

ich gebe Blumenelse da recht, ich denke auch das es Kriebelmückenlarven sind.
Die habe ich auch zu hunderten, allerdings nicht im Teich, sondern nur im Bachlauf.
Das kommt anscheinend daher, das die bestimmte Anforderungen an die  Fließgeschwindigkeit stellen.
Aber auch an die Wasserqualität wie Else schon sagte - also erst mal Glückwunsch das du das als Neuling so gut hinbekommen hast. 
Wegen der Larven mach dir mal keine Sorgen - die schlüpfen bald und dann ist der Spuk vorbei....bis zum nächsten Jahr !

Michaela


----------



## unicorn (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

hallo Schnegge,

was mich nur wundert...der Teich hat keinerlei fließende Orte - dümpelt ruhig vor sich hin und ist erst eine Woche alt.
und was, bitte, habe ich hinbekommen? *etwas auf dem Schlauch steht*


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

Hallo Manuela,

was Michaela meinte, war mein Hinweis darauf, dass Kriebelmücken ein Zeiger für sauberes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser sind. Wenn Dein Teich allerdings erst eine Woche alt ist, gebührt das Lob wohl eher dem Pflanzenspender....


----------



## unicorn (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*

achsoooooooooo - danke Christine, ist wohl schon etwas spät  

auf alle Fälle freue ich mich über so schnelle und präzise Antworten!

übrigens hab ich heute gesehen dass die "Würmer" an allen Pflanzen hängen und an der Seerose haben sie die Blätter angenagt 

und nochwas...die Dinger sind durchsichtig und wenn ich sie aus dem Wasser ziehe, sieht man sie nicht mehr - sorry für den Vergleich - aber so wie Schnodder sind die dann


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hält sich eigentlich noch die weitverbreitete Meinung, in Wasser mit Blutegeln könnte man nicht baden ...



Kann man, aber ich EKEL mich vor den EGELN ganz ganz ganz doll 

Ich glaub aber nicht, dass das __ BLUTegel sind, die sind doch vom
Aussterben bedroht, und lassen sich bestimmt nicht so einfach einschleppen
Klick mich, ich bin ein Link

Ich selber habe sog Hundeegel im Teich, allerdings heissen die nicht so, weil
sie Hunde mögen (dann wären sie auch Falsch, ich hab nur Katzen)
sondern weil sie sich zusammenrollen (hab ich irgendwo gelesen)
Die gehen auch nicht auf Menschen, sondern 


> Ein Beispiel für einen Räuber ist der Hundeegel (Erpobdella octoculata), unser häufigster einheimischer __ Egel, der sich von Insektenlarven, kleineren Würmern oder auch Artgenossen ernährt"


Widerlich find ich sie trotzdem, und wenn ich mal im Wasser war, dann
such ich mich danach panisch ab, ob nicht doch ein Egel mich probiert hat
Aber bisher haben nur die Fische an mir geknabbert


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: eklige  Würmer...*



			
				Yvonne Mietze schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man, aber ich EKEL mich vor den EGELN ganz ganz ganz doll



Das ist eine andere Sache...


----------

